# Going to start using zoloft tonight, what can i expect?



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

im hoping it will get me to where i want to be. i read the threadf about the girl who feels she says whats on her mind out loud now and personally i hope that will be me. I remember when i was younger i would speak what was on my mind and had tons of friends. Then each year i cared more and more and kept more and more introverted to the point now i find it hard to even respond when someone is getting mouthy with me. I WOULD NEVER HAVE TAKEN THAT BEFORE, EVEN A YEAR AGO. I want to say something but its like i freeze or stutter and cant get it out. Then feel pissed the rest of the day cause i feel like a ***** cause its not even like i was afraid to say anything i just couldnt say it. 


lets hope this stuff works


what can i expect?


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

cant be predicted, everyone reacts differently,the smallest effective dose is 50 so I would start at 25 and work up slowly
expect some early side effects and it may not start working properly for up to 5 weeks or more
if it eventually helps, will be a big help so be positive and hopeful


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

like Arthur said everyone responds differently. The first couple days I was euphoric. I wasn't consistent in taking it because I don't have insurance. I wanted it to last as long as I could make it by cutting down the dose or taking it every other day or every two days. That was a bad idea. 

But now that I've taken it consistently, my inhibitions are lowered, I'm not inside my head so much and I don't worry what people are thinking about me. I say whats on my mind without thinking twice, never knew I had so much to say. Its nice, but it makes me feel a bit out of control. I hope you do well with it.

Edit to say my personality is very blunt and sarcastic and i'm highly aggravated by people. I am worried that my mouth will start writing checks my butt can't cash, like was the case before my SA.


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Going to start using zoloft tonight, what can i expe*



zengirl said:


> like Arthur said everyone responds differently. The first couple days I was euphoric. I wasn't consistent in taking it because I don't have insurance. I wanted it to last as long as I could make it by cutting down the dose or taking it every other day or every two days. That was a bad idea.
> 
> But now that I've taken it consistently, my inhibitions are lowered, I'm not inside my head so much and I don't worry what people are thinking about me. I say whats on my mind without thinking twice, never knew I had so much to say. Its nice, but it makes me feel a bit out of control. I hope you do well with it.
> 
> Edit to say my personality is very blunt and sarcastic and i'm highly aggravated by people. I am worried that my mouth will start writing checks my butt can't cash, like was the case before my SA.


i dont know, ive been on it 3 days now and dont feel much different. starting at 25mg and will bump to 50mg is 5 days.

its supposed to take a few weeks before it kicks in right?


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

It didn't make you tired or anything? I noticed being tired but having a lifted mood the first day. 

As far as what I have been experiencing with my inhibitions being gone, it took a couple months. I also started out at a low dose the first week and then doubled. 

I know it takes awhile to build up in your system.


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

actually i slept like CRAZY yesterday, but i think it was more because i just started spring break and didnt have school or work or anything that i HAD to do yesterday.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes, it can take a few weeks to kick in. Also, IIRC, 25mg is a small dose. Which is probably good so your body can acclimate before going onto higher doses.


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

so what should i be topping out at, 50mg or 100mg? 

i never got a prescription so im doing this myself!


----------



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Going to start using zoloft tonight, what can i expe*



Don_Corleone said:


> so what should i be topping out at, 50mg or 100mg?
> 
> i never got a prescription so im doing this myself!


Thats got bad news written all over it. Anti-depressants are at the very bottom of the list of what not to do yourself. They need to be taken consistantly or not at all. And your topping out could be anywhere. I've heard of people getting pretty high up on the mgs because their body adjusted. And adjusted.... and adjusted again.

How are you getting these if you dont have a prescription? And how do you expect to allow yourself to keep moving up if you feel need, as well as having a consistant supply without a proffesional prescribing them for you?


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

i have a consistant supply. I already got all i need for 6 months if i top out at 100mgs & 1 year if if top out at 50mgs. And in 1 month if it feels nice and is working, i just buy some more so ill be set for an additional 6mo-1year!

and as a top out i wont go over 100mg. If its not working in 1 month on 50mg, im going to bump to 100mg....if thats not working in 2months, then ill ween myself off. 75mg one week, 50 the next, 25 the next, and then done. Trust me i reasearched how to take it...


----------



## lissa101 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey, just wondering how you are doing on the Zoloft? Any side affects as of yet?


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

lissa101 said:


> Hey, just wondering how you are doing on the Zoloft? Any side affects as of yet?


im doing OK. I feel alittle different but not much really. Today was my 7th day taking it and my first day bumped to 50mg. I guess ill see how it feels in 2-3 weeks.

also, no side effects!


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

update:::

well, obviously it hasnt done ****! Today i went to the movies, got a cheesesteak, and just walked around the city alittle and i felt just as bad/anxious/etc as i always do...

im bumping to 100mg next week, im not even going to wait and see if 50mg works...


----------



## lissa101 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds good, but are you sure its safe to bump up the dosage that much? I heard Zoloft is supposed to be really strong.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

I actually just got prescribed zoloft today. 
Im already on 2 mg Klonopin daily and I was actually resistant at first because I had 2 years prior experience with paxil (like 6 years ago) and coming off of it was HELL.

I do trust my doc, and my problem isnt really depression, its anxiety but he said combined with Klonopin I should notice a huge difference because I didnt want to raise my Klon dosage.

Again Im remaining neutral and not having any expectations. Im gonna start taking it AFTER these few presentations I have next week just encase I get any unneccasary side affects during the speeches because I am very prone to panic attacks.

Its interesting how when you dont act excited or have low expectations docs will willingly prescribe you anything w/out hesitation.

I couldnt imagine a day w/out anxiety but I'll keep this thread updated as Im starting at 50mg.

And a quick question, is it a dumb idea to wait till AFTER my speeches to start taking it? Im not sure if my logic is flawed and my doc told me start taking it today but I read sometimes in the begining with zoloft your anxiety can get worse before it gets better and thats the last thing I need this week so if anyone has any comments on this Id really appreciate it.

And g/luck to the poster of this thread. Just try not to have expectations and hopefully the both of us will be suprised in a good way. =]


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Going to start using zoloft tonight, what can i expe*



Rob said:


> And a quick question, is it a dumb idea to wait till AFTER my speeches to start taking it? Im not sure if my logic is flawed and my doc told me start taking it today but I read sometimes in the begining with zoloft your anxiety can get worse before it gets better and thats the last thing I need this week so if anyone has any comments on this Id really appreciate it.


no its not dumb at all to wait till after your presentations as you may well get some unwanted side effects from the ad for the first couple of weeks that would affect your presenting


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

would no side effects = non working


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Going to start using zoloft tonight, what can i expe*



foxtrot said:


> Rob said:
> 
> 
> > And a quick question, is it a dumb idea to wait till AFTER my speeches to start taking it? Im not sure if my logic is flawed and my doc told me start taking it today but I read sometimes in the begining with zoloft your anxiety can get worse before it gets better and thats the last thing I need this week so if anyone has any comments on this Id really appreciate it.
> ...


That seals it, all I wanted was one person to agree with the logic so I'll def wait now. Thanks!


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Going to start using zoloft tonight, what can i expe*



Don_Corleone said:


> would no side effects = non working


Are you still at 50 or did you bump it?

And honestly, Im not sure where you got yours from, but I got xanax w/out a script and it looks JUST LIKE XANAX but doesnt affect me at all. (which is weird because Klonopin affects me, but this is my Rx Klon) PM me if possible, actually Im gonna pm you.

If the zoloft is bunk than that may be your real issue.

And Id stay on it for 4 weeks min before you try really analyzing whether its working or not.


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

UPDATE:

its now been officially 2 weeks on zoloft and i have to admit, i think its beginning to work. I feel like everything is becoming more mind over matter and im able to think clearer aswell as think about the tapes/handouts of dr.richards. 

hopefully it continues to get better and better over the next 2 weeks as it is supposed to take 4 weeks to work. We shall see...


----------

